# Homeopathic remedies



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Does anyone else use, practice or make homeopathic remedies?

http://www.webmd.com/balance/tc/homeopathy-topic-overview
The remedies are readily available locally in Whole Foods, Sunflower and Vitamin stores. There is a booklet with the remedies that you can use to determine your needs.

There are a number of good things about homeopathy: you do not need a doctor, the remedies last in a first kit for years, you can find them inexpensively. You can make your own remedies and there are homeopath schools and classes.

There are also homeopathic sites online that can help you determine which remedy to use. I have gone to this site numerous times: http://abchomeopathy.com/

I think post SHTF, it could be an invaluable resource. I have a friend who has over the years gathered almost all the remedies and has them in a kit that he can go to when he needs.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

From what I have read about Homeopathic medicine (I am NOT an expert on it) I understand the principle of like-treats-like but wonder about the medicines themselves. My understanding is that you take (for example) 1 drop of tincture to 99 drops of alcohol, then it gets diluted even further with each "succession" (banging the bottle on a surface) and then 1 drop of that to another 99 drops of alcohol. I don't understand how it works when you are effectively diluting to a point where none of the essentials from the plant are still there. I am not saying it doesn't work, just that I don't "get it" :dunno:

I prefer to use tinctures, teas and tonics.


----------



## Redtail (Oct 17, 2008)

Theoretically, Miller Lite should sober you right up, then. 

It's an ancient greek principle that's not really grounded in modern science, but has led in the past (in different extension of principle) to creating cures for other illnesses. 
I am not personally comfortable with the idea of dilution remedies, as they run counterpoint to my understanding of math and science and particle physics.

THe original principle was that a small amount of what harms us, makes us well. This led to the concept of a vaccine, arguably invaluable in modern society. 
THe modern adaptation is that remedies consist of a known contaminant to cause a certain symptom, with which that symptom is treated. TO strengthen the effect of the contaminant, it is diluted in either a logarithmic or exponential scale, I forget which. Statistically speaking, starting with pure ingredients in the first tier, by the 20th tier or so it's not mathematically probable that any particles of the original contaminant exist in the water solution. 

It was proposed that these work by "water memory", which is believed to be a hypothetical means by which water somehow duplicates the structure of a contaminant at the molecular level. 
Scientists believe that this phenomenon does not exist, and if it did, it only lasts for a few millionths of a second. 

My concern:
What about trace levels of hormone supplements, antibiotics, psychoactive drugs, insecticides and such in ground water?
I would think that would follow the same principle.

We all have to do what we're comfortable with, and I fully accept that my views and understandings of the world are not complete. 
THat being said, I have been much more comfortable using holistic approaches whenever possible and supplementing them with modern medicines when absolutely necessary.


----------

